# New 2011 SUPERSIX HI-MOD Review



## Supercervelo

Hello

I looking to get a new bike and the Supersix Hi-Mod looks really good, I'm looking to get feedbacks on how comfortable the bike and I dont know what color to Pick, Black and White or Team color


----------



## zamboni

Not sure what size you are riding but prepare for a very long long wait for super six himod.I had a team bike on ordered since last July and ETA for delivery is Feb 2011.
SS is a great bike but make you wait for this long is it worth it ?


----------



## Supercervelo

Ok Just order my SuperSix Hi-Mod frame set  

I'm 5'9" so I order a 56


----------



## zamboni

56cm is a popular size lead time is much shorter than smaller frame.Did they provide a lead time ?


----------



## rubbersoul

super sexy frame!


----------



## c_rex

Supercervelo said:


> Ok Just order my SuperSix Hi-Mod frame set
> 
> I'm 5'9" so I order a 56


ooh... I dunno about that. I'm almost 5'9" and I thought the 54 felt long. Can't imagine a 56 being comfy. I hope it's the right size once you get it.


----------



## Devastator

Supercervelo said:


> Ok Just order my SuperSix Hi-Mod frame set
> 
> I'm 5'9" so I order a 56


Just curious did you get fitted for a 56 or is that your assumed size? FYI Im 5'10 and a 54. Also congrats its an awesome bike.


----------



## Wicked2006

I'm 5'9 and ride a 54cm. Rode a 56 and felt it was to big for me. Felt excellent on my 54cm. By the way it's an awesome bike! What's the ETA on arrival of the frame?


----------



## CHL

Supercervelo:

I have a few hundred miles on mine, coming from a CAAD9 and a 2008 Super Six. The 2011 SS6 HM is lighter than 08 SS6. I feel that it's stiffer in the rear triangle. By that I mean that efficiency is better than my other two. Is it a drastic improvement? No!

It's as comfortable as my 08 SS6 but it transmits a bit more vibration than my 08 SS6. It's more an issue of road feel than "comfort." Haven't had the opportunity to throw it down a descent but on small sharp turns that I have taken it through, it has proven rock stable (more than my CAAD9). Mind you, I ride a 48cm and I weigh 125lbs so I doubt that I could really throw around this frame.

CHL


----------



## tranzformer

I am also 5'10'' and ride a 54 CAAD9. I think a 56 might be too large for you unless you test road one/ got your fit done.


----------



## Lil Dale

Agreed, be careful, I'm 5'9" with a long(for my ht)84 cm inseam and ride a 54.


----------



## a_avery007

i am 5'9" long torso and i have to run 120-130mm stem to ride 54.

so, it depends on a lot of factors. can ride 56 with 100mm stem and feel fine and ride Specy Tarmac 54cm with 110mm stem and be just about perfect!

actually prefer tt's in 55-56 range with saddle centered on 73.5 STA....


----------



## Supercervelo

Ohh boy, the LBS recommend a 56, they have a 54 but it looks so small. I'm using a Cervelo RS sized 56 it a stem of 90mm, now I'm very working after reading your comments :-(, Im setup at 79 cm from BB to Saddle Position. 

Here its my body Measurements 
Inseam: 35
Trunk: 25
Forearm: 14.5
Arm: 26.75
Thigh: 24.75
Lower Leg: 22
Sternal Notch: 58.5
Total Body Height: 179.5 cm. ( 5' 9 " )

Size / Top Tube / Head Tube Length / Stack / Reach

Cervelo / 56 / 565 / 180 / 579 / 388

SuperSix / 56 / 560 / 155 / 560 / 394

Super Six / 54 / 544 / 144 / 546	/ 383




Please help and let me know what you think. I still have time to change the oder.......


----------



## zamboni

Did you even try to get on the 54cm bike ? Can't go by the look.


----------



## Lil Dale

Your TT and HT measurments on the 54 SS are not correct, close but not right.


----------



## jimbonnet

I have an 11 SuperSix. I'm 5' 11.5" and ride a 56cm frame with 120mm stem. Its very comfortable. Very stable at speed and in my opinion well worth it.

I come from years of riding Cannondales, Caads, Six13, Systemsix's. My Favorite bike was the Six13 actually for looks and comfort until the super.

Good luck with your sizing and the bike.

-jim


----------



## a_avery007

bro, you are a 54cm, no way you can fit 56cm. maybe the head tube length is too short for you on the 54cm. try the synapse if so..

do you mean your height is 177cm???


i am around 176cm fyi...well, my cycling inseam is 32", how can yours be 35" with height of 5'7"??? , but my trunk is 27" and yours is 25" maybe that is where the diffference lies...


----------



## ph0enix

Another 5'9" and riding a 54 SuperSix here. 56 felt too big.


----------



## Supercervelo

My inseam it 35 cm and I'm 5' 9", what it's the drop from your saddle to your handlebars


----------



## Supercervelo

No but tomorrow I'm going to the store to try it, it look small to me but it could be because I'm riding a Cervelo rs 56


----------



## a_avery007

170cm is not 5'9" according to any math i know!!

Ahh, i see you changed your total body height from 170 to 179...makes way more sense. you could ride either one comfortably depending on your flexibility..

56cm for your height is fine..

around 6-8cm...depending on what time of year..


----------



## Supercervelo

Ohh I have 9 cm on my cervelo


----------



## Supercervelo

I just want to thank you all for your help and input, i try the 54 and it fit perfect .... O love this bike


----------



## c_rex

Congrats and enjoy the ride, you lucky devil.


----------



## surfsjp

I have a 2011 supersix hi-mod (my first cannondale). I'm 5' 10 1/2" and have a long torso - not sure of my measurements. I'm running a 56 with the 100mm stem and so far it feels pretty good. I may bump up to a 110 stem later just to give it a shot but otherwise I'm very happy.


----------



## AceyMan

just to throw in my fit info, I'm 176cm (5'9 1/3") with a 31.5 inseam (short legs), 26.5 trunk and I ride a 54cm (SuperSix 4) very comfortably. 

With my short legs I thought I'd have to ride a 52 but SO height hasn't been a problem.


----------



## johnmac28

*You can't go wrong with this choice*

I was about to by another bike but stumbled upon a beautiful Super Six Hi Mod with SRAM red. I did not have to worry about waiting. Instant satisfaction and the bike does everything. Absolutely the best bike I have owned in my 20 plus years of riding and racing. Size is different. Be careful. I got a 52 instead of my usual 54. Good luck!


----------



## Lil Dale

Super Six Hi Mod Size is different. Be careful. I got a 52 instead of my usual 54. Good luck![/QUOTE said:


> How is it different, not different compared to the older Super sixes/System sixes /Caad9/10.
> Yeah, it's different compared to the Synapse!


----------



## rockhead77

I'm 5'11" and the 56cm fits me perfect. Kudos to cannondale for sticking to "true" sizing, well at least more than the other companies. Just got mine the last weekend and I'm really impressed. Coming off a Tarmac this bike is way better in just about every way. Stiffer, while a bit more compliant. Not sold on the EVO yet, just not convinced (after test riding one) it is as stiff as the super six hi mod. Obviously the tubes on the super six are huge, and there may be a negligible trade off on aero vs. stiffness. When I found out the super six hi mod was basically discontinued for model year 2012, I bought one.

And the kit, another kudos to cannondale for not skimping. Got the SRAM Red version, awesome wheels and parts, don't feel that anything needs immediate replacement. Gore cables included! Did I mention the giant BB30 bottom bracket.....


----------



## bmwk100

I'm 5'11" with a 30" inseam and went from a 56 Cannondale Six Carbon 1 to a 54 Hi-Mod Super Six with Red. Numerous people advised me that my 56 was too big for me, including my dealer. I feel I fit better on the 54.


----------



## rockhead77

Glad to hear you found a good fit. The difference between us; I'm a 33" inseam. I tried a 54 as well, and the fitter strongly advised I go with the 56, which I did. I'd have to say after riding both sizes I didn't need the fitter to advise me one way or the other, the 56cm felt right.

Why no more super six hi-mod for 2012? Now you have to spend the extra bucks to get into an evo.


----------



## CHL

The Super Six EVO replaces the Super Six HM as the top of the line model. It wouldn't make any sense to sell both bikes. The regular Super Six performs just as well, which Cannondale can market at a very competitive price point. 

If you have ever ridden a Super Six, you know that it rivals any top of the line model from any other manufacturer.

I'm certain that the EVO delivers on all its promisses. If it's that's much better of a bike than the Super Six, I don't know. It sure was a lot easier choosing between the Six and Super Six.

chl 



rockhead77 said:


> Why no more super six hi-mod for 2012? Now you have to spend the extra bucks to get into an evo.


----------



## ph0enix

rockhead77 said:


> Why no more super six hi-mod for 2012? Now you have to spend the extra bucks to get into an evo.


The EVO is a better bike and it doesn't cost more than the HM. The price of the frameset is $3,200 (in my neck of the woods) which is the same as the 2011 HM frameset.


----------



## rockhead77

When I was in the shop the other day a SS Hi-Mod with full Red was going for $4800, the EVO with full Red on the floor was going for $5500. So I'd agree not a huge difference but still more expensive. Wheels and kit were identical.


----------



## l585k

I am considering a '11 SS HM 50cm I'm 5'6' and have been riding a Cervelo R3 51cm. What kind of ride characteristics should I expect? Is it going to be so stiff that it is only good for full on racing? I amd 65 years young and ride 30-40 miles every day. I want light , responsive, predictable handling and some compliance to minimize road vibrations.
Please share your thoughts1
Thanks


----------



## andrewbell

I have the 2011 super six, i am 178cm (5'10) and am riding a 52 with a 100mm stem. it all depends on how you feel on the bike. the best option is to speak to you LBS and get sized up properly.


----------

